# Good News Georgia Folks!



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Good news! The Georgia legislature has adjourned their regular session without raising the excise tax on tobacco products. This is despite the fact that there were a number of new tax proposals on the table.

While many citizens only contact their legislators when they oppose a particular policy, it's equally important to thank your legislators when they stand up for you.

If you'd like to thank your Georgia legislator for standing up against higher tobacco taxes, please click here to send a thank-you e-mail.


----------

